# Bad News



## tonto1117 (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm sorry if this is way off topis but felt I had to share this with my SMF family. 
Things don't look very good for our SMF mascot WylieQ. I had noticed the last few weeks that he was "clicking " his teeth. Thought that he might have a bad tooth so made an appointment with the vet for an oral exam and tooth cleaning. Dropped him off this morning and get a call mid- morning with the awfull news. He has a very large tumor and the vet says that it is 95 percent that it is cancerous and very fast growing.....not much can be done. Looking at weeks not months. 
As you can imagine we are heartbroken....didn't see this coming. We had to put our other standard down last September and now this. Glad some of you got to meet him!!

Sorry for rambling on, just wanted you to know if I don't seem like my normal smart a** self for a bit. Also gotta get our game face on for this weekend.....decided to take him like we planned, I guess this will be his last official duty as SMF mascot....crying now, so I'll say bye.


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 10, 2007)

Sorry to hear the bad news Theresa. No matter the outcome WileyQ will always be be the FIRST SMF Mascot. My thoughts are with you.

Joe


----------



## short one (Jul 10, 2007)

Rhonda and I are also sorry to here this news. Our thoughts are with you all.


----------



## bigal (Jul 10, 2007)

Sorry to hear the bad news Theresa & Bud.  Take care


----------



## crownovercoke (Jul 10, 2007)

Sorry to hear that! WileyQ will live on as mascot of SMF! Our condolences.


----------



## ultramag (Jul 10, 2007)

Sorry to hear about Wiley Theresa. Take him to Grand Rapids and let him enjoy his time left with you guys.


----------



## monty (Jul 10, 2007)

It should be obvious by my avatar that I am moved by your situation. My Molly came to me at eight weeks old on February 14, 1998. I could not ask for a better sidekick through the tough times I have encountered over the years since.

Please post a pic of your friend for all of us!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Jul 10, 2007)

*Hey Theresa, I am so sorry for you and Bud. It never gets any easier does it. I had to send my Wiley home to God a few years ago. Please take comfort in the fact that he will BE home with God. God bless you both. Terry*


----------



## ron50 (Jul 10, 2007)

My sincere heartfelt condolences on the bad news. Treasure every day and he will live on in your thougths and memories even when he has gone.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jul 10, 2007)

Theresa,

I am so sorry to hear about Wiley... my children really got attached to him at the gathering.

Our prayers are with you.


----------



## up in smoke (Jul 10, 2007)

Pile on the love, no such thing as too many treats! 
I think I love them more than people!


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jul 11, 2007)

Theresa...
So sorry to hear of your bad news......know exactly how you must be feeling...we lost our Little Peanut...last fall to a tragic playing accident with his bigger brothers...he was only a year old...ya never can forget them...to many of us they are more like your own children...
Our thoughts and prayers go out to you, Bud and Wiley.....


----------



## t-bone tim (Jul 11, 2007)

Theresa, I too am sorry to hear the bad news of your beloved pet, my prayers are with you and Bud , I dread the day my family looses our german shepard lab mix " Katie " ....they really are a part of the family and are morned as such


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 11, 2007)

Theresa and Bud, I am so sorry to hear this terrible news. I have lost pets in the past, I know what you are going through. Time will heal the pain...

Take him with you to the competition, give him all the love and treats you can, and maybe even one or two of Bud's special salad ribs...


----------



## smokincowboy (Jul 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear about Wiley Theresa I too am a pet lover so I feel your pain


----------



## peculiarmike (Jul 11, 2007)

Bad news indeed. He's a fine dog. Slip him some rib meat for me and rub his ears.


----------



## tonto1117 (Jul 11, 2007)

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers....it very much eases the pain and I thank you. Gonna try and make his last days good one's and spoil him rotten(not that he wasn't allready
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 )





Jeff took this one at the gathering and is one of my favorites....Thanks Jeff.


----------



## Dutch (Jul 11, 2007)

Theresa, Sorry to hear the sad news about your pup. Our prayers go out to you, Bud and Wiley.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jul 11, 2007)

I am truly sorry to hear the news Theresa.  Even though I've never meet him, I'm sure he as a true companion.  Hope to see him this saturday.


----------



## doc (Jul 11, 2007)

My heart goes out to you. Cherish the time you have left and take comfort in knowing that Wiley will be waiting for you at the rainbow bridge. 

Take care.


----------



## bull (Jul 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your pet.  
We had do put down our cat and dog last year.   Just enjoy them all you can.  Then hand them to god.

bull


----------



## msmith (Jul 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear about Wiley Theresa.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 11, 2007)

So sorry to hear about Wylie Theresa.  I know how bad it hurts to lose a member of the family like that.  Like everyone has already said, enjoy the time you have with him and spoil him rotten.


----------



## monty (Jul 11, 2007)

Thank you for posting that pic of Wiley! Wiley has that "smile" just like my Molly when she is taking in all that is "hers".

Please keep us posted on Wiley's condition and we will be with you through this.

My own pooch is sensing that something is not quite right in my mood and has just laid her head on my lap. Amazing how they seem to know!

My best to Wiley and you and Bud!


----------



## lisacsco (Jul 12, 2007)

Theresa...

I am so very sorry to hear that you all are going thru this.  We just went thru this in April of this year.  I wish I could do something for you.  I will be thinking of you!!

Lisa


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 12, 2007)

Theresa, Bud, 
My deepest condolences. 

Dogs are a gift from God given to us to show by example the meaning of unconditional love.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Jul 12, 2007)

I can honestly say that your post is the first time I have ever had to choke back tears while reading this forum.  My heart is with you during this time.


----------



## bud's bbq (Jul 17, 2007)

MiracleToday:   Our Vet for almost 15 years said Wylie Q had cancer and rated his chances of survival at less than 5%.  Well, the test results came back today and he *does not have cancer!*  That 'tumor' that they thought was cancerous was really an infection and can, we are hopeful, be treated with antibiotics.  As you can imagine, we are ecstatic.  I think Tonto cried as hard today with joyful tears as she did last week with sorrowful ones.   We thank all of you for your heart felt prayers and thoughtfullness.  It's amazing how these wonderful and furry friends of ours are part of our family.

We only have one question:  Should we hug our Vet or strangle her?  After all, we had almost a week of thinking our beloved Wylie was a goner!
And, now he is spoiled to death on treats and good  bbq.....and won't eat his old food.....arrrgggghhhh


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 17, 2007)

Great News Bud & Theresa! Glad the vet was wrong.

Maybe it was part of Wylie's master plan to get ahold of some more of that good smoked food coming out of the Lang?

Big hug to both of ya and Wylie too.


----------



## bigal (Jul 17, 2007)

HEY!!!!  THATS GREAT!!!  GLAD TO HEAR OF THE GOOD NEWS!!!  

What a relief, huh?  

I can feel the whole site say....."aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh"!  

Happy for you guys!  Don't spoil her too much!
















Glad to hear it! ...........like winn'n the lotto, eh?  Maybe even better!  Can't replace a loved one.


----------



## monty (Jul 17, 2007)

Good news, regardless of the circumstances, is still good news!  WOW! (*tears*)

When once those spirits thought lost
Come back to us again,
And hope is well within view
We thank our lucky stars 
For our own dear WileyQ!

Give him a scratch for me, please!

Cheers!


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 17, 2007)

I'd kick the crap outta the vet!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  You know how many times i stepped over Wylie this weekend, biting my tounge because it might be his last event
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Kidding aside, i'm so glad to hear he's gonna do fine 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 What a relief for Theresa.........
P.S. I'd still strangle her


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 17, 2007)

Whew!


----------



## monty (Jul 17, 2007)

Just to be a bit contrarian......

I would much rather know the worst and expect the best than know the best and hear the worst!

Just my $.02!

Cheers!


----------



## watery eyes (Jul 17, 2007)

Glad to hear that the mascot is going to be alright.


----------



## peculiarmike (Jul 17, 2007)

Collusion with the vet I think. His name IS Wiley, there is a coyote by the same name. Bet he watches Roadrunner cartoons. Plot to score mega Q, treats, ear scritches and petting. I remember him trying to bum a rib off me, and some pulled pork.    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Seriously glad to hear he's not going away!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




And he is not a "substandard" poodle!


----------



## bud's bbq (Jul 17, 2007)

thanks folks

Sr Monty, thanks for the wonderful words.  Glad to hear that you are going to Joe's place in August.  Prepare for some great groceries.

Tonto votes for strangling the vet....problem is, she might do it.                

But seriously, we are so relieved and can't thank you enough for your thoughts and prayers.

Bud, Theresa and Wylie Q


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 17, 2007)

bummer. my party(tuxedo) cocker- banner-her name ( born on the 4th of july & 3wks older than my soon to be 17 yr old had a throat tumor- she couldn't breathe or swallow we had to put her down & i had to hold her paw.... i may be a hard azz man & ex mili but when they stuck the nite nite shot to my baby ... well you know ,,, but she was in so much pain & misery... the last look she gave me in the parking lot said to me ... " yes daddy i know... & i'll always love you"


----------



## ultramag (Jul 17, 2007)

Glad to hear he is going to be alright guys. Not much to say about the vet, an honest mistake to be sure. However, to put you guys through this is a shame. I would like to think I would be more sure in my diagnoses before I put a pet owner through this. Just accept the happy news and move on I suppose.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jul 17, 2007)

Thats some really great news....


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 17, 2007)

Bud, Theresa and Wylie Q... GREAT NEWS!!! I am so happy for you guys... chokin' back tears of joy here... WOOOHOOO!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






BTW, I vote for vet strangulation...


----------



## smokincowboy (Jul 17, 2007)

Great news  so now does he go to the lang when hes hungry


----------



## az_redneck (Jul 17, 2007)

Breaks my heart when one of our furry friends gets sick. I have 7 animals and every one of them are like my kids. I had to put down our 11 year old cat 2 weeks ago and it never gets any easier.

My prayers are with Wylie for a speedy recovery!!!.. Spoil him rotten!


----------



## jts70 (Jul 17, 2007)

Ii do not know how I missed this post , but I am glad I read it all the way thru ,I have 5 dogs and 4 cats all of which are our babies. I am so happy things turned out for WillyQ and you guys !! NOw strangle that VET !!!


----------



## tonto1117 (Aug 7, 2007)

Very sad to report that that our wonderfull mascot Wylie had to be put to sleep on Friday last week. What we thought was a miracle turned out not to be, and a second biopsy confimed it. By that time it had spread and he was in great discomfort...... We miss him terribly.


----------



## msmith (Aug 7, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Theresa I know how it feels to have to do that.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 7, 2007)

My condolences to you and yours for the loss of WylieQ. It seems sometimes the rollercoaster ride these things in life come with are as bad or worse than the end result.


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 7, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss Theresa, that is just terrible. But there is a bright side; Wylie got to spend his life with two wonderful, loving people. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Bud.

Rest in peace, Wylie...


----------



## crewdawg52 (Aug 7, 2007)

Theresa and Walt, I am so sorry to hear the news.  Just remember what a great companion he was and life he had.  I'm glad I had the opportunity to meet him at TGR.  Prayers to you both.  I know you can never replace him, but have you thought of Wylie II?


----------



## meowey (Aug 7, 2007)

My condolences to all.

Meowey


----------



## jts70 (Aug 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## flash (Aug 7, 2007)

Since I am somewhat new, I never knew WylieQ, but I have a Scooter and love that dog to death, so I know how much pain you have in your heart. He is in a better place, where the dog dish holds only beef rib bones and the best tenderloins you can get. I am sure it will never run out either. To Wylie.


----------



## drinkdosequis (Aug 7, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss.  I know how much WylieQ meant to you both.


----------



## placebo (Aug 7, 2007)

I am at a loss for words. I just read this entire thread and have been on an emotional roller coatser. I wish there was something I could say to make your pain go away. I know someday in the future I will have to face this pain again when our beloved Sadie goes on to better places and I can't even imagine it without being reduced to tears. I just can't offer you enough sympathy but I hope this may help a little:

[size=+1]Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. 

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 

Author unknown... 
[/size]


----------



## smokincowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Man I don't know what to say  RIP Wiley and our prayers are with you both


----------



## doc (Aug 7, 2007)

That is sad news. So hard to let them go, but Wylie's not in pain anymore. I am very sorry for your loss and my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 7, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your loss Tonto and Bud.  Just remember that Wylie is out of pain and in a better place.


----------



## bud's bbq (Aug 7, 2007)

Can't thank you all enough for the words of comfort.  "Rainbow Ridge" is especially inspiring.  Thanks so very much.


----------



## ron50 (Aug 7, 2007)

So sorry to hear it. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## t-bone tim (Aug 7, 2007)

So sorry for your loss,,,R.I.P Wiley


----------



## peculiarmike (Aug 7, 2007)

Rats! That is so not right!
Wiley was a fine dog. Glad we got to meet him and share some fine Q with him.
Now, go get a pup, raise it up right like you did Wiley and his brother, and have it ready to do some serious Q at the next Gathering. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





We'll be looking forward to meeting it.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh Man I'm so sorry to read this! I thought all was gonna be well. 
Big hugs guys!


----------



## up in smoke (Aug 7, 2007)

To release a friend from their wordly pain and suffering is a true trial of friendship. Your trial of love and honor has come completeâ€¦you served Wiley well. Think on that.


----------



## cheech (Aug 7, 2007)

Some how missed this thread until today,

We had pets on the farm growing up and never understood folks attachment to their pets until we got our West Highland Terrier. 

My sympathy to you I know know how much this must hurt


----------



## vulcan75001 (Aug 7, 2007)

Theresa, Bud...
So sorry to hear the news of your loss...a loved one lost is never forgotten...


----------



## tonto1117 (Aug 8, 2007)

Thank you all so very much. You all make me think I'm not so silly for bawling like a five year old every time I turn a corner in the house expecting to see him. 

 I don't know what it is , but what they say about BBQ folks is so true...... The best poeple in the world...ya'll are the best!!! Thank You!


----------



## monty (Aug 8, 2007)

Bud and Theresa,

Simple words cannot express the the emotions that swelled within me when I first read of Wiley's passing. It has taken me a bit to respond and I guess there is not much I can say which has not already been said.

Wiley has not been lost, he is just waiting for you elsewhere. Because of your love for that special creature you did all you could and and then, finally, the best you could.

You can best believe that over the last day or so I have given my own pooch an extra hug and a few more treats than maybe I should.

Carry Wiley in your heart for now. What better place! Let his memory continue to bring you smiles and warm little feelings. You'll be together again....someday. I also believe in the Rainbow Bridge!

My best to you!


----------



## joed617 (Aug 8, 2007)

Bud and Theresa,


----------



## joed617 (Aug 8, 2007)

Bud and Theresa,
                      I'm sorry to hear of your loss,  I wish you and Bud the very best. 

Joe

ps: I'm at a loss for words right now.


----------

